
Mastering Bitcoin - by Andreas M. Antonopoulos - stojano
https://github.com/bitcoinbook
======
chrispeel
This has been submitted to HN multiple times, the most popular discussion with
45 comments is [1]. One new thing is that the book is moved from Antonopoulos'
personal Github account into a Github organization specific to the book

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7493916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7493916)

[2] [https://github.com/aantonop](https://github.com/aantonop)

------
RandomBacon
Along similar lines:

[https://MasteringMonero.com](https://MasteringMonero.com)

Available as a Free PDF, paid eBook, or a physical book for your bookshelf.
Discounted/Free paperbacks also available.

